# Fixed rig vs. drill ship?



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

So the seas look promising for an offshore trip this coming weekend. Leaving out of Destin my range is limited to Petronius, Ram Powell, or Marlin. I noticed there is a drill ship “Blackhawk” in the area also. For all you experienced rig fisherman, out of these different spots to choose from, how do yo know which one to go to and if the action isn’t happening how do you know to move or should you wait on the bite? Thanks in advance from a newbie to offshore angling.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Reading the multiple recent reports from the area, marlin has divers at it til mid november so cant get close to it. But ive heard the drillships have been pretty decent. I would go ram powell or drillship and just work your way back.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Recommend the DS Ocean Blackhawk which is located approx 4 miles NE of Horn Mountain oil platform. Anytime you have a DS in close proximity to an oil platform, you have the best of both worlds. No matter which location you fish, always fish the up current side. Tight Lines!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Proteus and Blackhawk was dead for us and most other boats out there last night.


----------

